# My lovely cat Tilly has been shot & hit by car...nerve damage. Please help!



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I'm new to PetForums & I really hope someone out there can give me some advice or information about my current heart breaking situation.

A bit about myself, I'm 25 years old and have three beautiful cats...Tilly, Toska and Pixie. An avid cat lover all my life, my Mam also has three cats. We are all a bit cat mad to be honest but I wouldn't have it any other way 

Anyways, On Sunday morning I was concerned when my two year old tabby Tilly did not return at her usual time in the morning. I went on facebook to see a status from a neighbour-friend saying she was devastated to find an injured cat in the estate which she has taken in I knew straight away it must be Tilly so I rushed over and sure enough, there was my little baby wrapped up in a blanket. I was horrified to note that one of her back legs was completely limp and she could not put any weight on itjust slumped to the floor. It was awful to witness and poor Tilly was trying to move around obviously not understanding why her legs would not function.

I got her to the vets who said she would need to be kept in overnight for observation and an x-ray the following day. When they contacted me on Monday they advised that the x-ray showed Tilly has been shot with an air rifle and the pellet is in her back. After being shot it seems she has ran in front of a car in shock or has been subject to a few kicks from the evil person that did this causing the damage to the nerves in her hindquarters.

There is no skeletal damage on the x-ray. The pellet is apparently in a safe enough place to leave where it is. The problem is Tillys hind legs which she cant currently put any weight on.
Its now Wednesday; Tilly has been manually expressed by the vets twice now. Yesterday we were advised there has been a little improvement in her back legs supporting a bit more weight when they hold her up. They called this morning to say Tilly has had a pooh by herself but still no wee.

The thing is, the vets seem overly keen to put Tilly to sleep. After much research I have hope that given time nerve function could resume and her bladder and back legs may possibly recover. Tilly is in no pain and is very content and alert, I went to visit her yesterday and she was so happy to see me and even had a play with a toy.

Please, can someone give me some advice. The vet wants to put her to sleep by Friday if no sign of Tilly using her bladder but I just think this is far to soon. I just want to keep her alive longer so I can determine whether there is a possibility the nerves could regenerate.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, Im so desperate and prepared to help my cat in any way I can

Thank you
Beth X


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi. What a sad first post.

I've got no experience with these sort of things, but didn't want to just read your post. I know that cats not weeing can be very bad - can't the vet put a catheter in whilst she is on the mend?

I am sending positive vibes Tilly's way and hope that she pulls through this nasty incident.


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Really sorry to hear about your cat. I have no experience or knowledge of your situation but I am hoping for a full recovery for her.


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you so much.
Honestly it's breaking my heart what has happened. I wouldn't wish this on anyone, I can't sleep with worry, just want to give Tilly the best chance of life!
X


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi there. Really sorry to read what's happened to your cat Tilly - how horrible for you. 

I can tell you what happened to our cat Deshar - he was hit by a car; we found him immediately afterwards and took him to the vet. An x-ray revealed a broken pelvis and a broken spine (I know you said Tilly didn't have skeletal damage). The vet said it wasn't beyond hope, but he needed to wee and poo by the next day, otherwise the nerve damage was too severe. Basically, they might be able to fix him, but his quality of life would be drastically reduced. Well, Desh didn't poo or wee overnight, and at lunchtime the next day he was PTS. He was an incredibly active oriental, only 18 months old and it was the quality of life thing that got me. I didn't regret my decision, but yes, it was a horrible one to make.

Ask your vet about quality of life for Tilly, assuming she can recover. What would life be like for her? What would you have to do for her during her recovery? What are the options of a catheter? I'm sure you've done this already but lean heavily on the quality of life angle.

Ultimately, that's what you have to consider too. If Tilly doesn't recover her nerve function, she will be a largely immobile cat who needs help to perform bodily functions for the rest of her life. It's a hard question, but do you really want her to face a life like that?


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks so much for your response. I'm so sorry to hear about Deshar  It's even worse when they are soo young, Miss Tilly is only just turning two this month

My paramount concern throughout this horrific ordeal is Tillys welfare and Ive been assured by the vets that she is no pain and very content and happy in herself. She receives regular mental stimulation by the nurses who all love her to bits (they said she is real little attention seeker!) 

If there had been no improvement in her condition I would be more open to euthanizing Tilly but the fact we saw a little improvement in one of her legs and also that she had today been to the toilet for a number 2 lets me think I need to give her more time. Ive done quite a bit online research and it seems that in cases where nerves are damaged there is a chance of recovery and time is the main factor in this.

I can understand where the vets are coming from but at the end of the day they have experience only in cases where the cat has been PTS after 4  5 days. Id just like to give Tilly a little longer provided she is comfortable and content. If she regains use of her bladder I will bring her straight home and continue her recovery from there but I just hope Im not being too optimistic 

Thanks again
X


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

If she's not suffering or in pain, then I think you're right to give her more time - creatures (people and animals) can sometimes make miraculous recoveries from seemingly hopeless conditions.

Perhaps a second opinion might be in order too, but unless she is fully insured, be wary of vets who might suggest an expensive course of rehabilitation...


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

I think you're right to want to give her more time, especially as you've seen an improvement this week. I really hope the vet is willing to try this for you.

Poor you, and poor Tilly. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

I know I shouldn't get too excited but I've just called the vets and Tilly's back legs have gotten slightly stronger again today! She still can't stand up or support herself but when they pick her up and put her above a flat surface she can press them down a little for support. It's just a slight improvement but it suggests her nerves are not dead and still passing signals to bones etc. Although she still has not had a wee by herself the fact she had a number 2 (on the litter tray I must add) also shows she hasn't suffered paralysis to that area. I'm going to visit her tonight, can't wait to see the little critter 

X


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sending lots of positive vibes out to Tilly...get well soon puss...xxx


----------



## Paddy Paws (Jul 11, 2010)

Your vet may be able to show you how to express her bladder, if so you may be able to nurse her at home.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I am rushing off to work now, but please look at my posts about my cat Scarfy ... it should give you hope for the future ... 

Scarfy has now broken another leg ! typical! but is pottering aorund the house now quite happy x


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

That's brilliant! Since there's been an improvement, there's a chance that she might either a) pee by herself by Friday or b) be improving at a rate that the vet recommends more time.

All best wishes to you and fingers crossed for Tilly!


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks all 
I'm going to look at the posts about Scarfy now!!

Well I've just got back from visiting Tilly and she was a little sleepy as just been under sedation as unfortunately she still hasn't been able to wee herself so needed to be expressed and as she was very tense the vet needed to give her something to loosen up.

Here legs still feel very limp but the nurse said that they do little diagnostic tests such as pinching the toes etc and she still does have some feeling in them. They are so weak, no ways she can walk so is dragging herself around but the fact that for 2 consecutive days there has been a little improvement gives me hope. She even dragged herself to litter tray to do the number 2...she was always such a clean cat 

I really really hope I get some news in the next day or two that Tilly has been able to have a wee herself then I can get her home and look into some sort of physio to improve her legs xxx


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

PembrokeMadhouse...Scarf's story has given me hope, thankyou.

I hope and pray my baby Tilly can have a wee soon just as Scarf had a poo....it's been 4 days since the injury and therefore 4 days since she last wee'd herself. How long did it take before Scarf was able to wee and poo after his accident??

Tilly had a poo no problem today...it's just her bladder that won't work (as well as back legs but they aren't such an immediate issue as the bladder problem is)...basically, if Tilly doesn't have a wee herself by Friday my vets wants to put her to sleep   I can't bear it as she has improved a little over past two days

xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope when you go to see your Tilly tomorrow the vet will say that's she had a pee in the night!!
Try and think postitive thoughts tonight. 
If there has been a small improvement on her legs that's a good sign.
It is a very worrying time for you and i hope your dreams will come true very soon.
I will too be thinking postitive thoughts for you tonight.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I hope you get some good news soon.As the others have said if she is happy and contented and not in pain where is the harm in waiting a bit longer.If there is even minimal ,gradual , improvement there is always hope she will recover enough to have a quality of life .Fingers and paws crossed.Buffie&Meeko


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

What has happened to Tilly is absolutely shocking; if I wrote what I really want to say about whoever did this to her I'd probably get thrown off the forum!

On the other hand, I'm so glad that Tilly is showing signs of improvement - what excellent news . You're right to give her a bit more time before making that decision. If you're uncomfortable with having to make up your mind so soon I would try to get a second opinion.

Nerve damage is a strange thing and consequently vets are very guarded when giving a prognosis. Her recovery will obviously depend on the extent of the nerve damage. Hopefully Tilly is only suffering from neuropraxia, the mildest form of nerve damage, which temporarily disrupts the nerve's function. Recovery from this can take about 3 weeks.

I hope Tilly continues to improve and eliminates tomorrow, what a brave little cat!

Sham


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Thinking of you and Tilly.


----------



## susanna_b (Dec 1, 2009)

Poor Tilly. I hope karma gives whoever did it a massive slap in the face.

Its good to hear she's getting better gradually, and that she's not in pain, that can only be good news. Fingers crossed she's even better tomorrow x


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Honestly, thank you all so much....you have no idea how much your comments and well wishes have brightened me right up during this awful time. Please all send positive vibes out to Miss Tilly and hopefully in the next day or two I will be given the news I dearly need to know so my darling will not need to be PTS immenently...I will be getting a call off the vets tomorrow morning and visiting Tilly again after work....I will update with her progress 

Night night all
B xx


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh and as for the person that did this to Tilly....I hope they rot in hell and die a slow and painful death. What a cowardly and sick act to shoot an innocent animal who was going round minding her own business. This all happened only a week and a half after my Mams cat Eric was brutally murdered by someone....poisoned with anti-freeze. There are some evil people in this world 
xx


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Tilly.... what a terrible thing to have happened.
I have everything crossed that she continues to improve and that you are able to keep her.
Stories like this just confirm to me that I was right to make the decision for our 2 cats to remain as house cats - I cannot bear the awful things that people do to animals. My cats are so friendly, they would go to anyone.
We have had several instances round here of cats being poisoned with anti freeze.
As far as I am concerned, as my cats have always been indoor cats they don't know any different. They certainly enjoy their life and have plenty of toys, as well as each other to play with.

Hope you sleep a bit better tonight - you need to keep your strength up hun.
Take care and will check tomorrow to see how things are going.

xxx


----------



## monkay (Aug 15, 2010)

I am not trying to get your hopes up - the probability is that the vet's opinion is correct.

However, I have been given opinion's (cause thats what they are - and 2 vets from the same practice can have different opinions on the same condition - this has happened to me a vast number of times) by vets on a number of occasions regarding the health and medication of my animals which has ultimately been proven to be the wrong advice. At the end of the day they are fallible and do get things wrong. 

The advice I would give (for what its worth) is don't do what I did and then wonder what if - as long as the cat is not in pain. If I was badly injured but not in pain I'd want to be given every chance. 

I really hope everything goes OK for Tilly and I hope the brave person/people who done this get what they deserve.


----------



## ccarriee (Sep 24, 2009)

Reading your story only the day after I watched that video of the woman putting the cat in the dustbin...well, I know these things happen but they are so horrible that honestly, I try not to think about them. I will never understand how someone can be so cruel.

Like other people have said, I would wait and postpone making the decision if she does not appear to be in pain. But if you have to do it then I think you will know when the time is right. Please don't be rushed into making the wrong decision or you will always wonder.

I really hope that Tilly recovers, best wishes xxx


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

It was a good week before Scarf started having good motions .. after lots of laxative paste - as far as the wee goes it was about 5/6 days ...

Give her time, think of her injuries as bruises, once the swelling's gone and the bruises are healing, that's when bodily functions will return ... My vet was always "shaking" his head and saying not good and even now he says how he is amazed how she recovered. 

Give Tilly a chance ... she is YOUR cat not the vets ... it will be your choice not his ... but obvioulsy think of Tilly in this - if she is comfortable and "herself" then give her a chance .... Once my scarfy was off the drip, I was allowed to bring her home and she came on in leaps and bounds then ... 

Good luck x


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Penny, Monkay, Carrie & PembrokeMadhouse  
I have just had my morning update off the vet & Im so happy to say that one of Tillys back legs has improved quite a lot overnight and she is almost walking (although the other leg is still rather limp). Its excellent news though as for the past three days we have seen improvement in her confition!!

The vet had wanted to put Tilly to sleep tomorrow but has now advised I wait until after the weekend due to the improvmement (I was going to do this anyways but now she is supporting my choice!)
Although she is yet to have a wee, they are going to catheterise her for a couple of days to give her bladder a rest then try again on Sun/Mon to see if she can wee
Im feeling so positive, know I shouldnt get my hopes up too much but during such an awful time news like this gives me precious hope 

Thanks again everyone!!! xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Great news .Hope she continues to improve and you have her home soon .Come on Tilly have a pee.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

For what its worth, I am going to contribute in sending positive thoughts to you and Tilly. Hope she continues to amaze you and the vets by her improvements in the hours and days to come so that soon you'll have her at home. 

I guess after this, she might be an indoor cat but lets leave the decision to you for when she's much better and can run about again. 

Sending all the positive thoughts your way.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Shame she can't come home for the weekend ... that would be nice - you could ask the vet - have you got a small cage she can go in, in your bedroom so you can keep an eye on her?

C x


----------



## Loulabellebaby (Nov 20, 2009)

I have fingers crossed for you and Tilly - positive vibes coming your way xxx


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Loulabelle, Buffie, Rraa & PembrokeMadhouse :thumbup:

I wish I could take my baby home for the weekend but they are putting the catheter in today and she is still on really high doses of steroids. I feel that she will be best looked after by the vets with regular visits from me

I cant wait to give her a big cuddle later on, the vet said I really will be able to notice the improvement in the leg so that will be great. I'm such happy the vet is finally supporting my decision to give her longer, to think if I had listened to her advise she would have been PTS yesterday! 
xxx


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi,

I'm really pleased to hear about the improvement in Tilly's situation. Will keep sending positive vibes for it to continue. xx


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

I really hope your poor girl will be ok, thinking of you xx


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello Beth
I am so pleased to read about Tilly's continuing improvement and I have cried at the thought of someone doing this to her and also for your stress and upset.

Intersetingly I have had two back operations and nerve damage to my legs and found it difficult to go to the loo for several days afterwards but no-one suggested putting me to sleep!

Reaaly glad that the vet has gone along with your instinct to give her more time, I am sure that you are a fantastic mother and that she will have a long and happy life.
love and best wishes
Anna
x


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

That's just brilliant. Tilly's in the best place for now so fingers crossed she will continue to recover and hopefully have a wee over the weekend! Really happy that she's recovering. She deserves a good recovery after what she's been through. Best wishes.


----------



## Daisyandchlo (Feb 27, 2010)

Pleased to hear there's been some improvement. Fingers crossed it continues, and she's back home with you very soon


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone 
Anna I hope your back problems are better now after the operations, thanks for sharing that with me  It's funny coz a doctor would never think to suggest putting a human out of their misery after something like that but the vets were so eager at first to put Tilly to sleep...I'm so glad I followed my instinct and said no because today has been the best so far....

I could have cried when the nurse brought me into see Tilly tonight, she was standing up!!!!!!! Yes, she toppled over after 3 seconds but her legs could actually support her for a short amount of time! Her tail is starting to move again, I nipped it at the end a little and she actually yelped so nerves still working, I feel this is all such promising news!!! She has a catheter in now so won't know whether she can wee for a few days but honestly, I feel so happy at my babies progress, she is a little fighter 

My kitten Pixie is jumping on the keyboard now...she must want to say hi lol

xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh Beth that is good news. I hope she will keeping improving.
I think the postitive thoughts that are on this thread are working!!
I pray that she will begin to pee on her own soon.
You are so right she is a little fighter.
I know you probably not had time to do this but have you had a word with the police about the shooting? It might be worth it.
They do take this sort of cruelty serious and hopefully catch the b*****d that did this to poor Tilly.
Take care of yourself too.


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Ah thanks Jill 
I admit I haven't yet had the chance to report this horrific incident to police, I feel all consumed in my quest to get Tilly better, I've just got home, had a bath and come straight to bed, emotionally shattered!
I have warned a few cat owners in the area about the shooting but unfortunately most say they are unable to keep their cats in as they make too much of a fuss (my Mam having same problem at hers....after the poisoning of Eric she trying to keep them all in but they are going CRAZY)
I will contact the police and possibly the local paper in the next few days, to have two family cats brutally attacked in past 2 weeks is just unreal!

Here is a pic I took of Tilly today....
xxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Aww, she is a real beauty and I am SO glad to hear she is making progress.


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

Ahh what a sweetie she is and brilliant news about her continued improvements!
Thanks for the comments about my back, it gives me the odd bad patch but is generally well behaved.
I will be thinking of you and Tilly this weekend.
x


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Great news...hope she continues to make a speedy recovery.


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Tilly update.... the vet rang this morning and unfortunately there hasn't been much improvement since yesterday in Tilly's condition but she certainly hasn't got any worse. She has been crawling round trying to steal all the other cats food :lol: greedy little girl that she is, I'm going to end up with a barrel cat if she keeps going  

Going to visit her at half 4, can't wait for cuddles

xxx


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

Ah she's lovely!


----------



## miholove (Dec 28, 2009)

she's lovely! i've been following this thread - it was heartbreaking at first but so happy to see such positive updates now. i am sure she'll get better and better and looking forward to hearing more good news!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Vets do seem to have a gloomy attitude and will pts animals that often just need a chance to heal.

I suppose many people are just not willing to pay the extra cost, nor carry out the necessary nursing of a sick animal

If you show you are wiling to do both, then neurological injuries can take a long time to heal so do not be bullied into putting her down too hastily. The recovery from injury does go up and down, so just because she doesn't improve every single day doesn't mean it is hopeless. 

Your vet putting time limits on her life is not really being fair to you, I feel.


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks guys... means so much having fellow animal and cat lovers there to provide support 

I went to see my little darling before, she was happy to see me (as always) and she got lots of cuddles and kisses. I can't help feeling sad after the promising progress made yesterday it is hard to keep feeling so positive when she hasn't made any today  I kn0w that nerve damage can take ages to heal but I'm just dreading the vet starting to put pressure on me again to put Tilly to sleep

They want to take her catheter out on Sunday and see if she can have a wee by herself, I might ask if they can leave this til Mon to give it a little longer as I have a feeling once it's out i they see she can't urinate they will decide there and then she needs to euthanized  Aaah this truly has been one of the worst weeks of my life, I would do anything for Tilly, she deserves me to fight on her behalf and I will continue to keep doing what I feel is best for her and that is giving her a chance to live

xxx


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

lauren001 said:


> Vets do seem to have a gloomy attitude and will pts animals that often just need a chance to heal.
> 
> Your vet putting time limits on her life is not really being fair to you, I feel.


I wouldn't agree with that. Vets see all sorts of conditions pass through their surgeries and are in the uneviable position of having to be realistic to an owner about an animal's chances of recovery. Very often, being 'realistic' includes erring on the side of caution to avoid the owner's hopes being raised - this is only fair. Also, medical opinions are just that - opinions formed by medical expertise; they are not infallible predictions of what will or will not happen to an animal.

Vets have to be cautious, just like doctors have to be cautious. MissBeth's vet offered a medical opinion based on their expertise, set a deadline for a predicted recovery schedule, and then revised that timeline when Tilly's recovery was apparent, but slower that they'd hoped for initially. Seems perfectly sensible to me.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Can I also point out that cats can hold their bladders for a while so once the catheter is removed it might take a few days to return to normal ... so give her time x


----------



## beckywall_uk (Aug 22, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Tilly - poor thing. My cat Misty was also shot on 20th August - so I have some idea of what you are going through - my cat will wee but won't poo, so we have a kind of matching pair. Like you, I am ignoring vets current advice as he wants to put her to sleep if the poo ins't forthcoming, but if nothing goes in - surely nothing can come out. (see my thread)


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Shimacat said:


> Vets see all sorts of conditions pass through their surgeries and are in the uneviable position of having to be realistic to an owner about an animal's chances of recovery. Very often, being 'realistic' includes erring on the side of caution to avoid the owner's hopes being raised - this is only fair.


I agree with you there, but being eager to pts is taking it a bit far, I feel.


----------



## miholove (Dec 28, 2009)

Philski said:


> I agree with you there, but being eager to pts is taking it a bit far, I feel.


i second that - tilly is progressing well so far, eating well & playing, too, hopefully not suffering from much pain..


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

Philski said:


> I agree with you there, but being eager to pts is taking it a bit far, I feel.


But playing devils advocate here we only know what MissBethM has told us and we are not vets and they are treating the cats and I feel in the best place to judge what is best for the cat, and I wouldn't see being eager to put a cats to sleep as that but more as to stop the cat suffering.


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Becky I am so sorry to hear about Misty , I understand completely what you are going through, it's hard to belive there are such sick people out there that could shoot an innocent cat. I hope what I am about to say will keep your hope up and I pray that Misty can have poo sometime very soon...

It's a miracle, I'm so happy to report that Tilly can actually walk today!!! The progress she has made in less than 24 hours is truly amazing, she was walking around the room and even jumping up on chairs, me and my Mam were nearly crying with joy and suprise, we never in a million years expected to see this today :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

She pulled her catheter out through the night and her bed was wet when the nurse went to see her this morning and they think Tilly may have passed urine herself but we are still waiting for a 'confirmed wee'

This is the best, most promising news yet! To see Tilly walk again is something I never thought I would

Here are two photos I took today.... xxx


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

That's excellent - well done Tilly


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Well done Tilly!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

That is excellent news.Is there a chance that she will be allowed to go home?Fingers crossed that she keeps up this remarkable recovery.:thumbup:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thats amazing, hope her good fighting spirit continues xxx


----------



## susanna_b (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh that is brilliant news - she's obviously a determined little lady 

Hope you have her home soon


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

FANTASTIC news!!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Great news, she is looking fantastic.


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

Hooray! Well done Tilly. I am so pleased to hear this wonderful news.


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Oh great I am so pleased for you ... Scarfy did a "wee" first but they werent sure it was proper ... so again we had to wait for a "confirmed wee", but believe you me it was the best wee ever! Let's hope she continues onwards and upwards x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh I am so pleased to hear that she is recovering at such remarkable speed. Hope you will have her home soon! Bet the vet is eating her/his words now 

Testament to the power of the pf vibes too 

Long may it continue. Give her a big cuddle from me when you see her next.


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm so pleased for the both of you! May she contiune to recover.


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you my lovely pf friends  I'm feeling so very happy tonight, got a lovely bottle of rose and pizza ordered. I'm having a drink to miss tilly and to the long life I know hope she will have. Spoke to vet before and she said tillys litter tray seems to have a wet patch so she could well have wee'd  fingers crossed for confirmed wee sometime soon xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MissBethM said:


> Thank you my lovely pf friends  I'm feeling so very happy tonight, got a lovely bottle of rose and pizza ordered. I'm having a drink to miss tilly and to the long life I know hope she will have. Spoke to vet before and she said tillys litter tray seems to have a wet patch so she could well have wee'd  fingers crossed for confirmed wee sometime soon xxx


I feel I am living this terrible situation with you.I hope she does a big pee in her tray soon .Sounds much more hopeful,Enjoy your pizza and your wine you deserve it .Nobody and definately no animal should have to go through this torture,all our fingers and paws are crossed for you and Tilly.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

:w00t: Thats great news  Hope she carries on the way she is


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

GREAT NEWS! :thumbup:
COME ON TILLY, YOU CAN DO IT SWEETIE.:thumbsup:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

i have just read this, and im so so pleased for you and tilley. animals are amazing creatures when it comes to recovery. if it is confirmed she is weeing then hopefully getting her home will make her recovery come on leaps and bounds. i had a cat a few years ago who had quite a bad stoke and couldnt walk with his hind legs. the vet said about putting him down but wait and see how he goes. well little lucky when we went to see him dragged himself to see us and the vet said if you want to take him home and see how he goes, fine.
well we did, i had to take him out for toileting and hold him up but at least he could go. i gave him physio every day and he got better by the day. i went on to have 3 to 4 years of him back to normal in the end. great story, he was such a fighter, and i believe tilley will be the same once you get her home.
will keep checking progress.
lots love,
michelle, new to forum too, so just slowly making my way round.
michelle.xx


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

I am so pleased to announce that we have a confirmed wee 

Vet just rang and says that Tilly's recovery has been remarkable... she will stay in vets today but it looks like I will be able to bring her home tomorrow, I'm so extatic, I really thought I was going to lose her and to now be told she is recovering so well, it's such a relief :lol:

Thank you all so very much for your support during this awful week, I am so happy that this story is going to have a happy ending and will give people hope in future if their cats suffer nerve damage trauma!!

THANK YOU EVERYONE 
love Beth & Tilly xxx


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

thats absolutely brill, i am so pleased for you. it will be hard to let her out again wont it. you cant trust anyone out there, so much nastiness. 
michelle xx


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

also, please report it because whoever did this will be doing it again.
and get the local paper to put a story in the newspaper as soon as possible.
lots of kisses to tilley.
michelle xx


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

This is fantastic news, and hopefully a heartening story for anyone who finds themselves in a similar situation... and with a vet who suggest a hasty pts solution (nothing against the vet in this case). With care and tlc, people and animals can make remarkable recoveries!


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

That's great, really wonderful - I'm so pleased for you. 

I don't think, though, that folk who appear to be saying that MissBeth's vet was in a hurry to PTS are correct. There's quite a lot of vet-bashing on this forum - the do their best and, like human doctors, don't always get things 100% correct 100% of the time!

Thankfully, in this case, the vets did very well, and Tilly is going to make a good recovery. That's the most important thing.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Shimacat said:


> I don't think, though, that folk who appear to be saying that MissBeth's vet was in a hurry to PTS are correct. There's quite a lot of vet-bashing on this forum - the do their best and, like human doctors, don't always get things 100% correct 100% of the time!
> 
> Thankfully, in this case, the vets did very well, and Tilly is going to make a good recovery. That's the most important thing.


You know....I was just going to put in a word in support for vets.
Of course they are going to have a more dispassionate view of a situation.
I really am SO pleased that miss Tilly is doing well....but what if it had not been such good news and someone ran up huge bills on an uninsured cat that then had to be PTS?
I think that most of us posters here on sites like this are the kind of owners who value our cats so much that we would spend the money and go the extra mile in any situation....not all owners w_want_ to do that, nor should they be pushed along that path by the vet.
Sorry, I don't want to diminish the joy of this recovery. She really is a special little lady and I am overjoyed at the good news.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I am so pleased for you all.You must be delighted to be getting her home tomorrow.Give her a big hug from both myself and Meeko.Bet you never thought so much would depend on a pee.:thumbup:


----------



## Daisyandchlo (Feb 27, 2010)

What wonderful news. I'm so pleased for you both


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Shimacat said:


> I don't think, though, that folk who appear to be saying that MissBeth's vet was in a hurry to PTS are correct. There's quite a lot of vet-bashing on this forum - the do their best and, like human doctors, don't always get things 100% correct 100% of the time!


Guilty, for one. Apologies to anyone, not sure why the cynical hat has been on recently.


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't think I have ever been so pleased to hear about a wee!
Give her a gentle hug from me, I am so happy for you all
xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What wonderful news! That's really brightened my Day up.
What a little fighter!!
I Hope she will soon be home with you for lots of kisses and cuddles. xx
I still would report this to the police and the RSPCA as i'm sure some other poor animal will be injured if they are not stopped.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Brilliant news!  Sending good thoughts xx


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

This is fantastic news, so so happy for you both  x


----------



## miholove (Dec 28, 2009)

omg, so so pleased to hear such good news!! :thumbup: you and tilly both have been fantastic, sending you lots of kisses & love! x


----------



## susanna_b (Dec 1, 2009)

Well done Tilly! She's a little fighter. 

I can't imagine how relieved you must feel


----------



## mummiesofRio (Oct 25, 2009)

What an amazing story & an amazing little cat, I'm so happy for you both & glad you went with your gut instincts....what a little fighter, WELL DONE TILLY!!


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Brilliant news!! What a fantastically brave little cat! You must be literally over the moon! 

Sham x


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks again everyone for the lovely messages :001_wub:

Poor Miss Tilly wasn't allowed to come home today as the vet says she spilt her water bowl into her litter tray through the night so vet couldn't tell for sure whether she had any further wees, needed to keep her in a little longer to make sure bladder working properly. Providing everything ok I should be going to get her tomorrow morning.... she will be one pampered puss, been to buy her lots of nice toys and treats and I've been thinking about having a nice big outdoor cat enclosure for garden so if they ever fancy fresh air they can (as I'm now keeping them all as house cats....can't cope with any more incidents like this....never mentioned this before but just two weeks before Tilly was shot she was bitten by a Bully Cat in the estate and got a terrible absess, I kept her in for two weeks and the 2nd night of her going back out happened to be when she was shot!!)

I'll post some Tilly pics tomorrow when she is home, I cannot wait to snuggle up in bed with her 

Nighty night all my lovely PF friends, I so appreciate your support xxx


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

hope tilley can come home today. let us know.
michelle xx

good luck.


----------



## Muschi_ (Aug 29, 2010)

I've just followed your story.

It's such a mix of sadness and joy. I am so pleased you stuck with your instinct. I really hope Tilly gets to come home today, I am so pleased for you.

As for the mindless ***** that did this, I seriously hope they suffer. I'm still always stunned as to why people actually do this, what actually goes through their minds. I just don't get it....

Anyways, I'm overjoyed that your baby is so close to coming home x x x


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

How's Tilly? I hope the lack of an update isn't bad news...


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Shimacat said:


> How's Tilly? I hope the lack of an update isn't bad news...


Hopefully it means Tilly is home and MissBeth is spoiling her too much to have time for the forum!


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

That's what I'm hoping! I so want a happy ending for her!


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

So sorry for late update, my Internet on my laptop won't connect so I'm using my iPhone now.
I picked Tilly up yesterday morning, it's been quite a worrying time as she didn't have a wee for 24 hours and even then it was when I went to feel her today so try gauge how full her bladder was and it made her go, she gas since had another wee.... On a pile of clothes to be ironed but it's better than not having one!! She us going to vets tomorrow for a check up. 

I'm so glad she is home but she is definetly a lot more quiet than normal, i think it's coz she has been through so much in past week and a half, probably feeling stressed and a bit unsettled, I'm going to do everything I can to make her feel better again and right at home, just so relieved she is still with me and not in any pain  still on low dosages of steroids but that's it. 

Xxx


----------



## Muschi_ (Aug 29, 2010)

Aww thanks for the update! Probably one of the few times she's allowed to wee on your clean clothes and get away with it! xx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Excellent news! So so happy for you that she is now home. She will be back to her normal self in no time now that she is back home, I'm sure.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Glad to hear that she is home safe.I was going to P.M. you but was scared that there was some bad news.She will settle I'm sure and be back to normal soon,it will take her a while as she will have been stressed at the vets,so will need to catch up on all those missed zzz's.


----------



## justme (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi MissBethM,

I am following this story since yesterday and I really have no words to express how sad I feel when I have to read this, it is unbelievable and I don't know what some people have in their heads to do such cruelty. I am really sorry to hear that.

If I would write what I wish to them I would probably be in a prison cell by the time being.

I really hope your little Princess is recovering soon. The last posts are giving me hope and she seems to have a strong will. I send you my best wishes, get well soon poor little kitty!

regards

heide


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

I am so glad she is home and that she finally did a wee, even an inconvenient one! Sending positive vibes and joyous thoughts to you all, I bet she is going to be one pampered puss for a while, she deserves it. And please pamper yourself for what you have gone through.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

so glad tilley is home. she is probaby still traumatised by everything, she could think weeing will hurt. when my cat lucky had his stroke and we brought him home he didnt have wees all day long, he could certainly hold it.
i think with lots of cuddles and love she should get better soon.
michelle xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So glad Tilly is home hopefully now she will make a speedy recovery x


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

That's absolutely brilliant. I'm so happy for you, and delighted you have your girl back. All the best for a speedy recovery for her.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Any news on Tilly...how's she doing now she's home?


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Morning 

Tilly is doing great with regards to her recovery, her back legs are so strong now... she has no problem jumping around and is totally mobile. She still walks with a slight drag to her left foot but it doesn't bother her at all! It's amazing to think that two weeks ago she was completly paralysed at her back end.

She is still rather quiet compared to pre-injury Tilly. She has less patience with the other cats when they want to play, we are calling her the grump! She is spending a lot of time by herself sleeping in the conservatory too. I guess all the stress and upheaval must still be bothering her a little.

All and all though she is doing brilliant :thumbup: A very happy ending to an awful story.... really hope it can help anyone in the future who is in a similar situation!

xxx


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Ahhh I am so happy to hear this! I reckon I would be a bit grumpy too in her situation.

Hope she continues to make an excellent recovery and that you are feeling better after your ordeal.
xxx


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

great news, so pleased for you, been watching for progress every day.
animals are amazing with recovery arent they.
big kisses to tilley,
michelle xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Great to see she is doing well .:thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Brilliant news :thumbup:


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Your all so lovely :001_wub:
I was trying not to update thread too much in case people were getting sick of the site of it :lol: it's so nice that people are concerned about Tilly
Thankyou  xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great to hear Tilly is well on the mend :thumbup: its nice to have a happy ending


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Glad shes doing well  x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MissBethM said:


> Thanks everyone! Your all so lovely :001_wub:
> I was trying not to update thread too much in case people were getting sick of the site of it :lol: it's so nice that people are concerned about Tilly
> Thankyou  xxx


When we have been watching and hoping for a long time for a happy ending I doubt if any one would be sick of hearing how well it is all going, :thumbup:Its when we dont hear that we start to fear the worst.It is good for us all to hear good news.


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

Agreed! Good news is always joyous especially when we feel as if in some small way we have been there with you!
If the sun wasn't already shining it would be now.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

buffie said:


> When we have been watching and hoping for a long time for a happy ending I doubt if any one would be sick of hearing how well it is all going, :thumbup:Its when we dont hear that we start to fear the worst.It is good for us all to hear good news.


Couldn't agree more :thumbup: Great to hear Tilly is doing well...:thumbup:


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

That's great news. Glad to hear she is so well, even if grumpy 

I have to say I feared the worst when I read your first post, but glad to see things turned out so different for Tilly.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

hows tilleys progress.
michelle xx


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Michelle
Tilly is nearly back to her pre-injury self, very playful and purring lots. The only problem Ive really encountered is that there have been a few occasions where Tilly has had a wee whilst sleeping this doesnt happen everyday and she does use the litter tray but it has happened a few times usually on my bed 
The vet prescribed some drops for incontinence when relaxed but Tilly literally foamed at the mouth when I put them in, it wasnt nice for her. I also bought a diffuser that emanates cat pheromones that are supposed to relax cats (this was when she was a little depressed) 
After all she has been through, I can cope with a little incontinence. Shes worth every penny Ive spent on getting her better and all the time I spend with her, Im so grateful that she survived the ordeal and I have my little darling back where she belongs 
xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So good to hear Tilly is still progressing well.It has been a long road but she is a little fighter and as you say what is a little bit of a leak, considering what she has been through.Take care .Buffie&Meeko:thumbup:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

glad to hear tilley is doing well. its only natural there would be some little problems. i think i would just make sure tilley didnt sleepon your bed for now, and it must be just that when asleep tilleys got no bladder control. it might get better in time, hopefully.
she has been through a lot, and may get a lot stronger. 
shes still with you, bless her.
michelle xx


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

I've just read about your poor cat tilly I really do hope she makes a full recovery, I myself have a cat and if I were in your shoes as long as my boy wasn't in pain or suffering I would keep up hope and give it a little longer. I know of a cat who was ran over she had pins in her legs for some time and now is back to full heath and being a little princess more than she was before.


----------



## jomac (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi

the attack on tilly must have been horific for her and you  I hope she is improving, if no bladder improvement could there be any chance of her having a urostomy (wee tube to skin surface and a drain bag) ? if this is an option for cats, much love and good luck


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the update hun...it's early days so lots of TLC and rest for Tilly.


----------

